# Any Mallards?



## greenheaded (Sep 22, 2003)

Are there any Mallards coming down from Canada yet to the South eastern part of the State, near Oakes?

Thanks, Jordan


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Nope, at least 3 or 4 weeks before the big flocks of migrators move into that area... at the earliest. Usually it is November down in that neck of the woods.


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

There are alot of mallards by kenmare coulee area. There is always ducks around this area even this early in the year. I have watched a field with a couple thousand of them since septmeber 1 2003. I talked to my finacees dad yesterday and he has seen a couple more fields with around 1000 of them in it. If somebody wants to hunt around this area, I would do it because not much is posted. I know some people dont want to give secrets away but there is alot of land to hunt so I am not worried about it. The ducks are all in pea fields.

If anybody evers gets a chance to hunt the area I would be glad to have you with us, for no charge.

Kenmare and the surrounding areas are great for waterfowl, been hunting there since I was 8 years old.


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

What the heck is a Kenmare Coulee? It sounds like a tropical drink!

Are the birds really grouping up that early in that area? I am thinking of heading out there the second or third week.


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

I should have used a common between the names. Kenmare then Coulee is about 10 miles south of kenmare. There is some water in the area. That is the duck spot for a couple years now. I have watched a field since september 1 and they are still there. I will be hunting that field for sure. Yes they are in big groups right now. So no it isnt a tropical drink just missing a common between the names


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

OK, If I have been in a before where the ducks (500 or so) just keep circling and circling, and they eventually land, sometimes in my decoys and sometimes not. Am I getting busted or are the ducks just that happy-go-lucky?

I have had that happen in that area before and wonder if I am doing anything wrong.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Just how ducks work sometimes!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

a "tropical drink"!!

bahahahah i agree!  :lol: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

rickygdogg said:


> The ducks are all in pea fields.


Is there a lot of pea fields up there this year? You can bet the snows will find it.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

When I was up that way I only saw one pea field, it was by Donnybrook. I hardly saw any ducks in that area---maybe I need to open my eyes


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

In my opinion there is more pea fields this year than years past. Plan on looking at them tomorrow and friday for the saturday opener. Should be a good one.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting thing about pea fields.when we were in Sask. last week almost all the birds were in sprouted barley fields.Just a few were in pea fields.We hunted peas 1 day and the birds shied away at 60-70 yards.Other hunters in the motel said the same thing.I think our blinds covered with pea vines looked out of place.


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey Ken, Loader of fast, fast steel:

What is your favorite steel load for field shooting ducks and geese? Strait up, the other loading forums are getting way to like a soap opera for me.


----------



## Ryan H (Sep 25, 2003)

Ken W, 
Im from indiana, and we have been hunting in and around the bottineau area for the last five years. I was wondering if you could give me an update on the pothole situation. I am getting mixed answers across the board. We will be there on opening day for us non resident folks that is. So I was just hoping to get a little feed back. thanks


----------



## Duckskinner (Sep 17, 2003)

Rickygdogg,

I am from the Wildrose area. Do you have any big geese in the area? I went out this evening and did see one duck feeding. I found some water, but, around this area it is scarce. The Meadow is all but dry and the swamp by wildrose holds very little water. I am sure there is water in the Fortier slough NE of Wildrose, and that slough usually always holds birds. Same with the Willow Lake. You have to have alot of money to hunt Willow Lake. Anyway, I will be heading for Noonan area tomorrow to see if I can find more water. How many people are you hunting with? I haven't seen birds feeding like that in years. For now I am hunting alone on Saturday. I have some honks, I am keeping an I on. Even found a small family flock of blues feeding in a wheat field. I was sure the ducks around here would be feeding in the pea fields. There are alot of them around here. Maybe that will draw the snow's and honks when it gets colder.

prairiehunter


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

what is planted in the field's in the cando area, peas, barley, corn?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

B to H...I use RSI #75 for Honkers and #65 for snows.Also # 197 for ducks.

Ryan...It is dry here.Last night I went out driving around to check some potholes for the opener on Sat.Potholes that had water in them a month ago are drying up.Half of the ones I hunted last year are dry.The ones that still have water,have mudflats out 10-20 yds. I was very disappointed.I will do more scouting tomorrow night,but things don't look good.


----------

